# [SOLVED] libata i ililo

## wirus

Witam,

Skompilowałem sobie odpowiednio jadro z bsluga libata i pozmienialem zamiast:

hda3 -> sda3. Zmiany te nanosze do lilo.conf i fstab. Jak odpalic teraz lilo bo 

wyrzuca:

```
Fatal: Illegal 'root=' specification: /dev/sda3
```

System mam odpalony na starym kernelu bez obslugi libata.  Da rade to zrobic

bez odpalania jakiegos livecd?Last edited by wirus on Wed Feb 03, 2010 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Ostatnio mialem podobny problem i bez livecd/dvd sie nie obeszlo. W grubie zas, udalo mi sie odaplic bez livecd/dvd  :Wink: 

----------

## tomaszg

Wiem, że trochę późno na odpowiedź, ale może komuś jeszcze się przyda. Wystarczy nie przestawić roota i przy bootowaniu podać opcje root=/dev/sdxx . Jak już system wstanie, to wtedy spokojnie sobie przestawić.

----------

## wirus

 *tomaszg wrote:*   

> Wiem, że trochę późno na odpowiedź, ale może komuś jeszcze się przyda. Wystarczy nie przestawić roota i przy bootowaniu podać opcje root=/dev/sdxx . Jak już system wstanie, to wtedy spokojnie sobie przestawić.

 

Daję SOLVED choć nie sprawdzałem tego sposobu bo przeszedłem na gruba. Mam nadzieję, że działa.

----------

